# 2020 Post of the year



## IndigoClaudia (Jan 22, 2021)

Last year was a good year for the forums and so, i have an idea. Everybody may submit one post (forum post of profile post, i'm not picky) on the cave of dragonflies that they thought was funny or clever, and they will quote it in the replies. the first eight (seven, cause i want to contribute one) posts will then go through a series of polls until we found the 2020 post of the year.

Now. Here's the thing, you may only select posts from 2020.
If you're looking for a post to submit, i reccomend looking through the mafia thread. also what was that "every 1 in the world is blind and if you follow a blind you will fall in hole and die?" that was funny too.

Here's my contribution:



Mawile said:


> mewtini said:
> 
> 
> > Cats   are fake
> ...


Good luck looking for posts.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 22, 2021)

lot of good stuff in here.


----------



## qenya (Jan 23, 2021)

M&F said:


> are you going to scarborough fair?
> parsley, sage, rosemary and cilantro
> remember me to one who lives there
> for she once was a true love of... anthro?


----------



## Eifie (Jan 23, 2021)

qenya said:


> _CW: Alcohol, very bad relationship advice, character death_
> 
> The freezing rain hammered down all around me as I slunk through the back alleys, my collar turned up to keep the worst of it from getting into my coat. A proper soaker, just like the weatherworker'd promised. Might be enough to give me a few hours of respite before the past caught up with me.
> 
> ...


----------

